# Toronto Portlands - Picnic In The Winter



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Toronto Portlands or just east of Cherry Beach and the ports

Do you know how happy it makes me to see someone happy? Still smiling we both are.

I surprised her with a picnic today went all out. Four kinds of meat dishes, seven kinds of cold cuts, six kinds of salads, four varieties of diced fruit and so on, oh the wine too and nice wine glasses, just wee little bits of each variety of item enough left for dinner that was it. Oh complete with throw down for the ground.

So we spent the day and both using the camera took about 400 pictures. Hard to get them all in grasp so a bunch below downsized. She took the ones of the water and rocks and a lot of me and us on timer she did good on her pics the rocks she has a good eye. I took of course the ones of her. I took the one with the piece of bread in the air she was in target practice at that point

She has a bandage on the wrist and a small one on the bridge of her nose couple stitches there, a couple cysts.

OK realize its -7 and a wind chill there in the open about -12. I realized she was lost in the moment when she took her coat off for almost 50 minutes and that makes living worth while that moment. So happy. I fed the birds first then she took over the duties.

My babe and the Toronto Portlands.














































.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is the exact moment she got lost in this you can almost hear it!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

That is the perfect Sunday, surprise someone anyone it makes you feel great!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Shithaaaawwwwkkkkssss. Squawk :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes but we were lucky lol.

Usually I hate them but sometimes you have to believe. When a seagull flaps its wings does it change the course of weather forever? Maybe not only the weather, perhaps swings and corrections we do not realize.

Bah enough of that crap I hate them really but I still rate the duck and their cousins flying rats {pigeons} worse but hell it worked for me.

OK, alright I really am nice guy. You realize if she heard me bash anything from today or the pictures from it I am dead lol


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Goooooorgeous! ............ and the scenery was nice too! Good on you James. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Brings back memories of my time on TO. Met the 710 there too. Be careful.... :inlove:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Usually I don't like Toronto myself you just have to know the peaceful spots.

Yea it was kind of neat some good pictures hers better than mine this time really I hate to tell her. You can shoot many shots to end up with one or two.

It was striking as I was sitting there watching her, the coat thing. In a series of shots caught it. She was mesmerized really with little movement for some reason and the coat took 10 minutes to drop as she was not even aware she was doing it, you can see that in that one photo it was happening on its own really with no conscious effort to do it.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

-7? It must be love.

Glad you had a good day, personally though I think you're both crazy. That's real log-fire weather. I wouldn't surface until summer


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I did not take my coat off and my hands were numb from the cold lol

She wanted to crop these and make them small lol, her choice two of hers one of mine


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That last picture reminds me of any McDonald's parking lot, anywhere near Lake Ontario. Just walk outside eating fries and you can have that going on three inches from your face. 

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It reminds me of this !!!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

haha. there was one of the pics I noticed I don't think I put it up, there is one pissed off gull I swear it has fangs too looks like its coming in to attack

they are majestic birds of prey


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Funny I learned not to argue. On the way home maybe 100 pics got deleted. I ask are you deleting pictures, oh no. I remembered how many were took and how many were left. so O&O Recovery did the job in 4 minutes got all my pics back.

Now one out take won't bore you with these.

Remember -7 and most likely -12 with wind chill. This blast of wind off the lake bent her backwards, as I heard the scream I snapped images, this one near the end of the blast of wind but still bent back still screaming and getting a little red in the ears about this time lmao have a bunch of whacky out takes on both sides but not posting its just to show the Portlands and first sign of spring

.........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, and see the fancy bread, so fresh ohhh, and no I was not allowed to eat it had to save it for the birds, women.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Missing pics, waaah. :sob:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

oh this one watches what I keep on-line if its not flattering out it goes


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here just for you. Now you can see why I was getting a certain look, her bag of buns for the birds was empty, mine was full. So that is the prefect "Hey What About Me" look with many !!!!! marks along with it.

Calmness followed!

Now you can see the other bandage besides the one on the nose. Two spots of skin cancer removed, the nose required two stitches


----------

